

Atlantic Monthly Redesign - andrewpbrett
http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2010/02/the-redesign-ctd-1.html

======
telemachos
Here's a quotation: _It has all sorts of bells and whistles which people tell
me are great - including a new "content management system" and something
called Disqus which is a way cool commenting device with avatars and such._

I'm not sure how much to make of this, honestly. But part of me immediately
thinks: yup, no wonder print journalism is dying. The people who work there
put "content management system" in scare quotes and describe Disqus as if it
were a videogame they don't understand how to play.

